# 3g USB dongle with micro sim

## trumee

Hello, 

Is there any gentoo supported dongle which has a microsim? 

 Most dongles I have seen have a full Sim. 

Thanks

----------

## v_andal

Maybe it is simpler to get adapter that turns microsim to normal sim?

----------

